# Topics > Robotics > Sites about robots and AIs >  The Robot Report

## Airicist

Website - therobotreport.com

youtube.com/@therobotreport7420

facebook.com/TheRobotReport

twitter.com/therobotreport

linkedin.com/company/the-robot-report

instagram.com/therobotreport

Founder - Frank Tobe

Editor - Steve Crowe

In July of 2017 The Robot Report was acquired by WTWH Media, LLC.

----------

